# handlebar tape for 2010 Look 585



## bstendig (Jul 10, 2007)

I'd like to replace the white handlebar tape that came with my 2010 585. Neither the Look soft touch nor carbon tape available on various websites looks like the tape that came with the 585. Does anyone know where I can get the tape or is the carbon tape the same and the website pictures "deceiving"? I e-mailed Look USA 2 weeks ago with this inquiry and haven't received a response.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

Try some Lizard Skin tape. Man is it nice.
Lizard Skins | Home


----------



## vmoonan (May 10, 2009)

If you get Lizard Skin white, you'll wish you hadn't.


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

vmoonan said:


> If you get Lizard Skin white, you'll wish you hadn't.


The trick to cleaning the Lizard Skin tape is to spray it down with Windex and then wipe. It will look like new again.


----------



## marckap (Apr 12, 2008)

yes lizard skin tape is real nice - they have 2 thicknesses 1.8mm and 2.5mm


----------



## vmoonan (May 10, 2009)

*spray it down with Windex*

Interesting. Will give it a try! NOTHING else works, and while manufacturer says only water or Isopropyl alcohol, that doesn't work. And caution is that anything else will impact the grippiness. But at this point, nothing to lose. I'm not inclined to ride incrementally dirty white tape that I can't clean! But will say, this stuff is comfortable.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

Black is beautiful.


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

bstendig said:


> I'd like to replace the white handlebar tape that came with my 2010 585. Neither the Look soft touch nor carbon tape available on various websites looks like the tape that came with the 585. Does anyone know where I can get the tape or is the carbon tape the same and the website pictures "deceiving"? I e-mailed Look USA 2 weeks ago with this inquiry and haven't received a response.


Have you got a picture of the original?


----------



## bstendig (Jul 10, 2007)

Yes, I've checked out the lizard skin tape and it's nice - and almost twice as expensive as the Look and other tapes that I have also used. I'll try to post a photo of the tape that came with my 585.


----------



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

i just looked at the unused boxed white tape i got with my 2010 Look and it is marked up as "blanc Carbon" 
It has a plastic finish to it, so it wipes clean?

so i guess that is what you are looking for.


----------



## bstendig (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks! That describes the tape that came with my 2010 585.


----------



## canyonchaser (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm rocking the 1.8mm Lizard Skins. I think it's meh... I liked the Deda Carbon-Tape a helluva lot better;

DEDA TAPE

dp


----------



## Zeke8762 (Sep 15, 2011)

Black Tape!!


----------

